
Privacy protection essential to shield human rights, says Microsoft's Smith - ishikawa
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-portugal-websummit-microsoft/privacy-protection-essential-to-shield-human-rights-says-microsofts-smith-idUSKBN1XG1U1
======
jammygit
They can turn off telemetry then. Actions > words

